# working biceps the day after chest



## joey2005 (Sep 7, 2004)

This is not a good idea right? because you use biceps alot in bench press etc?


----------



## P-funk (Sep 7, 2004)

some work biceps the same day as chest.  It doesn't matter.


----------



## LAM (Sep 7, 2004)

biceps do not get used much in chest, only as a dynamic stabilzer...you can surely work them the day after chest...


----------



## Ahsan (Sep 7, 2004)

hi,
    I doesnt matter to train bis on the day after chest workout. Even i also use to train bis on the chest day.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 7, 2004)

I was doing chest and bi's together for quite awhile.


----------



## LAM (Sep 7, 2004)

ditto...


----------



## Flex (Sep 8, 2004)

joey2005 said:
			
		

> This is not a good idea right? because you use biceps alot in bench press etc?



are you being serious?


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2004)

In general, biceps are used in pulling movements (Rows, pullups, etc.) while triceps are used in pushing movements (Pressing, dips, etc.).  I do chest and biceps on the same day currently.  I really like it thus far.


----------



## Du (Sep 8, 2004)

I do chest and bis together, its great. 

I do back and tris together, too. 

Then, legs and shoulders. 

Works for me.


----------



## Vital Signs (Sep 8, 2004)

> I do chest and bis together, its great.
> I do back and tris together, too.
> Then, legs and shoulders.


Same here, except I do shoulders on back or chest day.  Leg day wears me out and I gotta take a nap.

Leg day is twice a week.

Squats: 4 sets
Extensions: 4 sets
Curls: 4 sets
Presses: 4 sets
Calves: 4 sets

Afterwards I slam a whey shake and crash on the livingroom floor for about an hour.  Then I wake up and eat a mixture of tuna, cottage cheese, egg whites, and chopped onion.


----------



## Du (Sep 8, 2004)

Vital Signs said:
			
		

> Same here, except I do shoulders on back or chest day. Leg day wears me out and I gotta take a nap.
> 
> Leg day is twice a week.
> 
> ...


Figures, the day I write this, I get messed up. Today, I was only able to do legs due to overcrowding at the gym. I was pissed. But, its a blessing in disguise, because like you said, im worn out. Hit em hard today.


----------



## Vital Signs (Sep 8, 2004)

> because like you said, im worn out. Hit em hard today.


No Shit!  After a heavy leg workout, I just crash on my livingroom floor,... over and out, I'm done!


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Sep 8, 2004)

*since*

since were on the subject, how about chest,tris,legs / back, bi, shoulders monday tuesday thursday friday...is that alright


----------



## Du (Sep 8, 2004)

Maybe im reading this wrong.... 

Are you serious?


----------



## gr81 (Sep 8, 2004)

> since were on the subject, how about chest,tris,legs / back, bi, shoulders monday tuesday thursday friday...is that alright



NO


----------



## Du (Sep 8, 2004)

Dude if you ARE serious, you gotta spend some time lookin around before you ask that. 

Obviously you have the time to spend in the gym. Work each muscle group once a week. You say you go 4 nights. How about chest/bis on Monday. Back/Tris on tues. Wed off. Legs thursday. Delts, forearms, and abs on friday?

Split it up. Read around the boards, youll learn some stuff.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 9, 2004)

ccr_bballer33 said:
			
		

> since were on the subject, how about chest,tris,legs / back, bi, shoulders monday tuesday thursday friday...is that alright



swap legs with shoulders, then you got a push / pull split which might work for you


----------

